
CRISPR is Going to be Replaced - kjhughes
http://theantisense.com/2018/10/26/crispr-is-going-to-be-replaced/
======
aurizon
You have to bear in mind that CRISPR was a molecular monkey wrench that
bacteria throw into the works of a phage (bacterial virus) - a relatively
small and accessible single string genome, with the purpose to quickly wreck
it to save their tiny existence, whereas higher organisms have their genes
organised in densely packed assemblies that are convoluted and hard to access
with the needed precision. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromosome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromosome)

------
abcc8
Here is a link to the study (Open access at PNAS):
[http://www.pnas.org/content/pnas/115/31/E7379.full.pdf?casa_...](http://www.pnas.org/content/pnas/115/31/E7379.full.pdf?casa_token=UUnTkoOcuXkAAAAA:V6TllVTjL5wz5bGeX-
iH6Vz_iaPzKd40mixi5ro3n6Nhp6RZpqJI8UUCURehhL-K2CiHg7CiDrEZ)

------
EdgarVerona
This reads like a pump-and-dump article.

~~~
dnautics
I have large doubts about zayners scientific judgement, but I would be
surprised if zayner were pumping and dumping anything.

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
It certainly seems fishy to be talking about a somewhat-overlooked
groundbreaking scientific discovery and then pivot to talking about the stock
price of the owning company.

Not a biologist so I can't speak to the veracity of the content of the article
but from an outsider's perspective it certainly does check a lot of pump-and-
dump boxes.

------
folli
CRISPR is most likely more versatile in that in can be used for gene knockouts
directly (introduction of frameshifts by microhomology-mediated end joining)
and in in other models (e.g. in plants not only in eukaryotic cells as
adenoviruses).

------
twodave
Given that one of the other articles in the same category of that blog is a
futuristic science fiction fantasy excerpt about gene doping, not sure this
really belongs on HN.

------
perlgeek
It seems to me that in general culture, people just mean "virus-based gene
editing" when talking about CRISPR.

The precise virus used typically is only interesting when you're actually
doing it, and I suspect that in the next years, we'll see more uses of other
viruses for comparable purposes.

------
viggity
"Stem cell-derived clade F AAVs mediate high-efficiency homologous
recombination-based genome editing"

SCDFAAVMHEHRBGE doesn't have quite the same ring as "CRISPR", they need some
marketing people stat!

------
sharpshadow
Very interested in what the future holds for this!! Ways to explain the
falling stock price is manipulation to drop it further to rebuy then cheap,
lowering the price for a coming company sale and lowering the value to force
the company to consider a sale. Possibility one could be appended with the
intent to rebuy so much that you will have influence on the further way of
this and in the worst case blocking further science of that department. Maybe
check who is responsible for that stock value drop. Just ideas everything else
is also possible.

------
kikikiki
The CRISPR replacement's patent holder's stock has FALLEN. BETTER BUY FAST
GUISE!!11

------
elicash
Sorry, is this verifiable elsewhere? I'm automatically skeptical of anybody
with a free WP theme with no About section who is pushing a stock, and right
now this is #1 on Hacker News.

~~~
tyingq
Some backstory on the author:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josiah_Zayner](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josiah_Zayner)

And evidence of a tie to the site this is posted on:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/4LOVofScience/status/105956739233...](https://mobile.twitter.com/4LOVofScience/status/1059567392337014784)

Edit: But, yeah, site needs an "about us" page.

~~~
codeulike
Josiah knows a bit about CRISPR, having injected it into himself -
[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/dec/24/josiah-
zayne...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/dec/24/josiah-zayner-diy-
gene-editing-therapy-crispr-interview)

But yeah this antisense site seems to be linked to him (antisense links to
the-odin which is Josiah's site selling bio-hacking kits)

So: a) He might know what he's talking about but b) he's using his own
platform to give this opinion

Make of that what you will.

